# white cloud walkers



## hoghunter08 (Jun 23, 2010)

i have heard this to be a good big game bred line of walkers is anybody still breeding this line or know where any are


----------



## heat (Jun 25, 2010)

All of the White Cloud dogs originated out west.  A friend of mine named Bobby Lyles made several trips out west and had several very pure white cloud dogs in South Carolina.  He worked for Good Year tire and got sent to South America to run a plant down there.  A man named David Goffe around Gainsville Fl and a guy in north GA who I am not sure of his name got the last of Bobby's dogs.  They were very nice dogs.  Bobby had a few plotts mostly Allison blood, bought a few plotts from me over the years, but he mostly concentrated on white cloud dogs.  Bobby ran an add in Full cry for dog training.  He had a 40 acer hog pen and a tame bear.  Kris


----------

